# Average space behind the bar?



## FHT123

Hey Guys,


Just looking for suggestions from those who have a bar in their basement. How much space do you have behind it? 2 feet? 3 feet?


I am going to be building a 6'-7' long straight bar, with no back bar. Behind where the bartender (me) will sit there is a wall (stairs coming down to the basement) where I will recess a fridge into.


Also, the average depth of a bar...24" - 30"? Trying to make this bar not take up much room.


Thanks


----------



## HeyNow^

I think this has been discussed before in the bar build thread. I have 36" behind mine and I could have gone to 30". Too much space and you will walk yourself silly. Just enough room to turn around is all you need. '


If you are asking about the depth of the bar TOP surface only, 12-18 inches is a lot of space. If you are going to have a bar rail and drip tray add about 8-10 inches more.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## IrmoGamecoq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FHT123* /forum/post/15118222
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Just looking for suggestions from those who have a bar in their basement. How much space do you have behind it? 2 feet? 3 feet?
> 
> 
> I am going to be building a 6'-7' long straight bar, with no back bar. Behind where the bartender (me) will sit there is a wall (stairs coming down to the basement) where I will recess a fridge into.
> 
> 
> Also, the average depth of a bar...24" - 30"? Trying to make this bar not take up much room.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sounds sort of like my set up (no back counter, bar in front of stair wall, etc). Dunno if my thread is around anymore or it's been archived, but you might want to see if you can pull it up for pics/ideas.


----------



## elmalloc

can you find it for him


----------



## Dinger23

I have a 30 inches behind my bar. I had limited space to work with so I could only make my back bar 12 inches deep. Plan out your bar top carefully. You might be shocked at how big a 24 inch counter would be. Do some homework this weekend. take a tape measure and go to a few of your favorite pubs and get some measurements. Don't forget about the front overhang


----------



## HeyNow^

....great ideas from Dinger...you may also want to put some blue painters tape on the floor and see what kind of footprint and real estate it is going to consume. See how "walking around" the tape for a few days impacts your space.


Oh, and you have to take pictures because we all think bar build pics is our version of crack.


----------



## elmalloc

some of us prefer real version


----------



## Dinger23

Yes I did the blue tape as well. Very good idea. I cannot stress enough about planning everything out. Functionality and comfort are the keys to a great home bar.


----------



## FHT123

thanks guys for the quick responses.....i will do some painters tape and measuring this weekend to see what fits...


----------

